
Did I just find the Cure for Cancer? [July 2017] - lisper
http://marc.perkel.com/2017/07/04/did-i-just-find-the-cure-for-cancer/
======
masonic
(July 2017)

He never mentioned his medical state in his subsequent 5 months of postings.

~~~
lisper
I saw him at a meetup last night. He seemed reasonably healthy. I never would
have guessed there was anything wrong with him. The only reason I found out he
had cancer at all is that there was someone else at the meetup who asked him
about it.

~~~
evo_9
You should reach out to him and see if he would be willing to do a AMA about
this (aka if you know him well enough); even if it wasn't successful I'm sure
many people would like to know the details and have their questions answered.

~~~
lisper
So I finally heard back from Marc and he said he would do an AMA. Can you
arrange one?

